# Art Thread Manners



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey everyone.

I think its about time I remind everyone of a few things...

Commenting on art:

Its okay not to like something. Please don't be rude. Telling someone you "don't like" what they've made can go unsaid. If you don't have something nice to say, don't post it.

However, *constructive *criticism is fine- but be kind. Most of us are not professional artists and are doing this just for fun and expression. If someone asks for advice, be helpful, be kind. It's wonderful to help...in a nice way!


Giving away "prizes":

You shouldn't have to pay for a "prize" someone will "give" you for creating the "winning" art piece. If someone is asking you to pay for something, please be careful. We are members of a great site, but sometimes people sneak on here will ill intentions.

Please, be *smart! *

Ask around the forum about the person in question. If they are offering a fish but will require shipping, this is doubly so. Ask for photos, ones with time stamps (Ask for a sheet of paper with the day and time by the photo), check the person's other threads to make sure they're not scamming you.

And, again- research, ask around! *Be Smart!!!*


Keeping up with your thread:

It gets a little crazy sometimes, with so many requests, when you make a request thread. If you decide to stop taking requests, please post such.

If you can't do all the requests that you have, let those people who've asked know that you can't fulfill their request. That way, they know what's going on and won't be waiting in anticipation. 

Give others a chance to request art:

 In threads that take art requests, let others get the chance to post their request. Going onto every thread that accepts requests for your fish disables others to get their requests in.

Let everyone have a chance to request! It's a *kind* and *respectful* thing to do.


Thanks, guys! Happy creating!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

:welldone: :notworthy: This had to be said!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

<3


----------



## hmckin20 (Jul 30, 2011)

jeez that reminded me of my own req thread!



thanks, awesome post.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks, hun 


Actually- I just saw something that a moderator wrote...

*That competitions are not meant to be hosted within the art thread.*

I will contact the mods later in the day to see about this. If its against the rules or something, or to offer prizes, etc, I'll ask to modify the post.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I think the only safe way to do a contest is if it is forum sanctioned. That is to say a member can't just come on here and say "hey.. The best art wins x,y.z"... That the BF/TFK staff would have to agree to host the competition and would need to appoint a mod to oversee it.

Seeing that art is SUBJECTIVE and there are young members here I really don't think art competitions are appropriate.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I agree with 1fish2fish


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks, guys. This contest thing is going to be stopped. We don't allow any contests not started by mods or Admin. I'll do a sticky about it later.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh good


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I wish I'd been on earlier. Agree x99999999999999999999999999999999999.


----------



## Nexangelus (Apr 29, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> Its okay not to like something.


What if I don't like art in general?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Not to be rude but if you don't like art then what are you doing in the art section? lol


----------



## Nexangelus (Apr 29, 2011)

You know, I just clicked on new posts and saw this. I didn't think to check where it was posted. Whoops!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol. That's ok.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Haha, Nex, you trollin' 

So, DQ, is it offical that there are no contests for the art section? :< Or only ones with prizes?
Just to be on the lookout.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

No contests, period.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I wonder if we can have art contests (by the forum of course) like how we have photo contests? Give all our skills a chance? :3

That was a good read P3 (although i mentioned it before XD) Very well put ;-)


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks, hun ;3


----------

